# DelphiTech



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone ever install low voltage LED soffit lighting from this company? They're based out of Ontario, Canada.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Ever hear of Google? :001_huh:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I don't have anything intelligent to post.:


I've been on their website. I spoke with them for almost an hour today. I'm asking if any member has ever used their products.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I've been on their website. I spoke with them for almost an hour today. I'm asking if any member has ever used their products.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

They appear to be a nice product. Have you ever installed them? If so, let me know what you think?


----------

